# Explorer with case and extra pickups for $1000



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

As someone who was looking for (and finally got) a used Explorer a year or so ago, this is a screaming deal. Especially with that “OBO” tacked on at the end. Even if that only translates into another 50 bucks off, then you sell the extra pickups for $100 to $150...

If it were closer to Ottawa, I’d already be on my way to pick it up.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> As someone who was looking for (and finally got) a used Explorer a year or so ago, this is a screaming deal. Especially with that “OBO” tacked on at the end. Even if that only translates into another 50 bucks off, then you sell the extra pickups for $100 to $150...
> 
> If it were closer to Ottawa, I’d already be on my way to pick it up.


he doesnt actually say hes giving both sets of pups....but you can choose.
still likely a good deal.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> he doesnt actually say hes giving both sets of pups....but you can choose.
> still likely a good deal.


Yup. I misread. I saw both pickguards included and my brain failed to make the connection.

For a while, new Explorers were in the $1500 range and used ones could be had for $1000 and under. You’d occasionally luck into one in the $800 to $900 range. When I went looking, I was figuring $1000. Well, they were up to $1899 new (so over 2 grand with tax) and people were asking in the $1500 range. One guy was willing to go as low as $1400 because our local L&M had a 2018 at $1799 marked down to $1499. Eventually, I “lucked out” and got one for $1200 (or was it $1250?).

Now, a new one is $2150 and L&M still lists a couple leftover 2019s at $1899. I just did an Ontario-wide kijiji search and there are a couple at $1750 and $1800. One guy has a faded model for $1700. Again, if I were in the market for one, I’d be all over this.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's one
Gibson Explorer | Guitars | Cole Harbour | Kijiji


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yup. I misread. I saw both pickguards included and my brain failed to make the connection.
> 
> For a while, new Explorers were in the $1500 range and used ones could be had for $1000 and under. You’d occasionally luck into one in the $800 to $900 range. When I went looking, I was figuring $1000. Well, they were up to $1899 new (so over 2 grand with tax) and people were asking in the $1500 range. One guy was willing to go as low as $1400 because our local L&M had a 2018 at $1799 marked down to $1499. Eventually, I “lucked out” and got one for $1200 (or was it $1250?).
> 
> Now, a new one is $2150 and L&M still lists a couple leftover 2019s at $1899. I just did an Ontario-wide kijiji search and there are a couple at $1750 and $1800. One guy has a faded model for $1700. Again, if I were in the market for one, I’d be all over this.


ya, its tempting even though I wasnt in the market for one, and already own a 1983 explorer lol....just dont know if I have the time to make the drive out to Hamilton.
Although im fond of mine (im biased, ive owned it since 1985 and that guitar can tell a lot of tales of adventures with a middle/high schooler lol), Im a little surprised by its current popularity...being a pointy guitar and all


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I saw this listing the other day. Very tempting as I've always wanted an Explorer. Wish I had the $$$ right now.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yup. I misread. I saw both pickguards included and my brain failed to make the connection.
> 
> For a while, new Explorers were in the $1500 range and used ones could be had for $1000 and under. You’d occasionally luck into one in the $800 to $900 range. When I went looking, I was figuring $1000. Well, they were up to $1899 new (so over 2 grand with tax) and people were asking in the $1500 range. One guy was willing to go as low as $1400 because our local L&M had a 2018 at $1799 marked down to $1499. Eventually, I “lucked out” and got one for $1200 (or was it $1250?).
> 
> Now, a new one is $2150 and L&M still lists a couple leftover 2019s at $1899. I just did an Ontario-wide kijiji search and there are a couple at $1750 and $1800. One guy has a faded model for $1700. Again, if I were in the market for one, I’d be all over this.


This spring/summer I paid $1699 for my Explorer and $1499 for my 2018 Flying V. Both were bought new. The one in the OP is a '76 Reissue and they cost more than the standard Explorers.

Here are my recently purchased Explorer and Flying V. I was going to get the V to match my explorer, but liked this one better and it was $400 cheaper. Since I bought those two guitars, an AC30, and a Boss GT-100 during the lockdown, I figured I should save the $400.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


>


As the kids would say...
That Explorer is the Tits!!!

Love the grain. It almost has a Koa vibe going on.
If you’re ever getting rid of it, I call dibs (unless somebody shows up 4 spots behind me in line).


----------

